# Geeigneter Router für 100Mbit von Kabel Deutschland. Fritzbox?



## Breakzone (21. Oktober 2013)

*Geeigneter Router für 100Mbit von Kabel Deutschland. Fritzbox?*

Moin, moin!

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich eines neuen Routers. Ich habe 100Mbit von Kabel Deutschland und nutze im Moment einen ganz alten, nicht gbit fähigen Router. Das merkt man auch an den durchgeführten speedtest, ich komme fast nie über 32.000. Beim telefonischen Kundenservice von Kabel Deutschland meinte der Mitarbeiter, dass es nicht einen einzigen Router gibt, der das "spezielle" Signal von Kabel Deutschland ohne massive Verluste (etwa 2/3) weiterleiten, der im Handel frei erhältlich ist. Er hat mir angeboten für 5€ im Monat eine *FRITZ!Box 6360 *mieten zu können, die im Handel nicht frei erhältlich ist. Diese würde es schaffen das Signal sowohl über Lan Kabel, wie (verlustbehaftet über wlan) weiter zu leiten.
Ich bin da allerdings etwas skeptisch, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass handelsübliche Router nicht in der Lage sind das Signal weiter zu geben. Ich würde mir ja sonst gerne die* FRITZ!Box 7360  *oder den Nachfolger mit USB 3.0 kaufen, anstatt für 5€ was zu mieten.
Ist da was Wahres dran, was mit am Telefon vermittelt wurde, oder würde es auch mit einer anderen Fritzbox funktionieren? Gibt es auch preisgünstigere und gute Alternativen zur Fritzbox, möglichst mit 1 x USB 3.0 und 1 x 2.0 (für Drucker)?

Danke & Viele Grüße!


----------



## Aer0 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Geeigneter Router für 100Mbit von Kabel Deutschland. Fritzbox?*

schließ deienen pc mal direkt per gbitlan an, sollte er ungefähr die 100mbit schaffen sollte es ein gbit router auch schaffen, ich wüste jedenfalls nicht was 2/3 verlust bewirken sollte, ich vermute er wollte dir nur was andrehen.
Vieleicht ist hier ja noch ein Unitymedia/Kabeldeutschland Kunde im Forum der auch nen router am modem betreibt der was dazu sagen kann.


----------



## Z28LET (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Geeigneter Router für 100Mbit von Kabel Deutschland. Fritzbox?*

Leider ist man bei den Kabelanbietern eben auf einen Kabelrouter angewiesen. 
Die von dir genannten Router haben ADSL/VDSL Modems drin, diese funktionieren im Kabelnetz nicht. 

Eine wirklich freie Routerwahl gibts bei den Kabelnetzbetreibern nicht!

Es wurde Anfang des Jahres eine der 7490 äquivalentes Modell vorgestellt, die 6490. Wenn die mal erscheint (wie immer über die Kabelbetreiber), dann wäre die vielleicht was für dich?!


----------



## SilentMan22 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Geeigneter Router für 100Mbit von Kabel Deutschland. Fritzbox?*

Ich vermute der auch der nette Berater wollte dir nur was andrehen um noch mehr Geschäft zu machen. Warum sollten es andere Router nicht schaffen? Übrigens, ein Kollege von mir hat eine Fritzbox 3272 bei sich im Einsatz und er kriegt auch die vollen 100mbit über LAN. Lass dich nicht veräppeln. 
Edit: OK, den Beitrag über mir solltest du beachten, das kann natürlich sein.


----------



## Aer0 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Geeigneter Router für 100Mbit von Kabel Deutschland. Fritzbox?*



Z28LET schrieb:


> Leider ist man bei den Kabelanbietern eben auf einen Kabelrouter angewiesen.
> Die von dir genannten Router haben ADSL/VDSL Modems drin, diese funktionieren im Kabelnetz nicht.


 Er ist lediglich auf ein Kabel Modem angewiesen, dahinter kann er soviele router schalten wie er will egal ob die ein modem haben und was es für eins ist


----------



## Superwip (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Geeigneter Router für 100Mbit von Kabel Deutschland. Fritzbox?*

Was für ein Kabelmodem hast du denn?


----------



## Breakzone (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Geeigneter Router für 100Mbit von Kabel Deutschland. Fritzbox?*

Ich habe das *Cisco EPC 3212* Modem. Das hat allerdings kein Wlan (Wlan fähiges Modem kostet bei KB ebenfalls 2€ mehr im Monat). Wenn ich mein Modem direkt per LAN Kabel mit dem Computer anschließe, komme ich schon auf 80-90k, das passt auf jeden Fall, mit einem handelsüblichen, zwischengeschalteten Router soll es laut des Kundendienstes nicht klappen.
Wenn ich Z28LET richtig verstanden habe, brauche ich neben einem bereits vorhanden Kabel Modem auch einen Kabel Router?
Danke schon mal!


----------



## Aer0 (21. Oktober 2013)

nein x.x du brauchst einen ganz normalen gigabit fähigen router


----------



## maltris (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Geeigneter Router für 100Mbit von Kabel Deutschland. Fritzbox?*

Als ich noch bei KD war und 100 Mbit down sowie 6 Mbit up hatte, habe ich einfach die Firtzbox-Option bei KD dazu gekauft (5€ mehr im Monat). Konnte immer schön mit 10 MB/s ziehen. (Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, dass man den PC per LAN und nicht über Wireless mit der Fritzbox verbindet  )


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Geeigneter Router für 100Mbit von Kabel Deutschland. Fritzbox?*

Wenn du schon ein Kabelmodem hast, dann brauchst du nur einen normalen Router mit Gigabit WAN Port. Das muss kein spezieller Kabelrouter sein. Falls du allerdings auch Telefon über Kabel hast, dann solltest du nach einem VOIP fähigen Router ausschau halten.


----------



## Breakzone (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Geeigneter Router für 100Mbit von Kabel Deutschland. Fritzbox?*

@ maltris, ja das wurde mir auch angeboten, aber das möchte ich nicht für 5€ im Monat. Lieber gleich kaufen.
@Aer0, also war das Quatsch was mir da am Telefon erzählt wurde? Solange ein Kabel Modem vorhanden ist, wird jeder gescheite Gigabit Router das Signal per LAN weitergeben? Gibt es gute Alternativen für die Fritzbox? Am liebsten, wie oben beschrieben mit USB 3.0? Ich habe letzte Woche den *TP-Link Archer C7*, http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00BUSDVBQ ausprobiert und wieder zurück geschickt, aufgrund von Downloadabbrüchen (lovefilm konnte ich gar nicht mehr nutzen), Ping Sprüngen (Ping bis zu 800 bei Crysis 2) und schlechter Wlan Verbindung.
VG!

Edit: 
@TheBadFrag, ich habe auch Telefon über Kabel, aber das macht ja alles das Modem, wozu dann noch VOIP? Den Router wollte ich nur für wlan und usb Funktionen haben. Sorry, ich steck da gerade nicht so drin, aber ich dachte die Telefonie hat mit dem Router in dem Fall nichts zu tun.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Geeigneter Router für 100Mbit von Kabel Deutschland. Fritzbox?*

http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-WR1...ie=UTF8&qid=1382371723&sr=1-2&keywords=1043nd

Habe ich bei unserer 100K Leitung von KabelBW und läuft


----------



## Aer0 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Geeigneter Router für 100Mbit von Kabel Deutschland. Fritzbox?*

Je den Router hab ich auch, für nur ne 6k leitung 
der ist stabil und mit nem trick lässt dich die wlan sendeleistung etwas verstärken, jedochg ist dieser router nur usb 2 fähig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Geeigneter Router für 100Mbit von Kabel Deutschland. Fritzbox?*



Breakzone schrieb:


> Edit:
> @TheBadFrag, ich habe auch Telefon über Kabel, aber das macht ja alles das Modem, wozu dann noch VOIP? Den Router wollte ich nur für wlan und usb Funktionen haben. Sorry, ich steck da gerade nicht so drin, aber ich dachte die Telefonie hat mit dem Router in dem Fall nichts zu tun.


 Naja wenn das Modem das alles schon übernimmt, dann braucht der Router auch kein VOIP.


----------



## Breakzone (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Geeigneter Router für 100Mbit von Kabel Deutschland. Fritzbox?*

Ich hatte ja den "Spitzenreiter" von TP-Link und das hat ja leider so gut wie gar nciht funktioniert.  Der von dir vorgeschlagene Router hat nur einen USB Anschluss (wahrscheinlich 2.0), sind auch welche mit 2 x USB und minestens eins davon 3.0 zu empfehlen?
Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen? http://www.amazon.de/RT-AC56U-AC120...qid=1382372203&sr=1-2&keywords=router+usb+3.0
Am liebsten würde ich natürlich die neue Fritzbox 7490 nehmen, die ist mir allerdings mit 289€ noch etwas (einiges) zu teuer.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Geeigneter Router für 100Mbit von Kabel Deutschland. Fritzbox?*

Warum soll der überhaubt USB 3.0 haben? Was willst du da dranklemmen?


----------



## Breakzone (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Geeigneter Router für 100Mbit von Kabel Deutschland. Fritzbox?*

Eine USB 3.0 Festplatte


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Geeigneter Router für 100Mbit von Kabel Deutschland. Fritzbox?*

Da wirst du eh den vollen Speed nicht ausnutzen können. Die CPUs in den Routern sind viel zu schwach, um das voll auszureizen. Bei den meisten Routern dümpelt die NAS Funktion so mit 20-30 MB/s dahin.


----------



## Breakzone (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Geeigneter Router für 100Mbit von Kabel Deutschland. Fritzbox?*

Hm, schade...Dann probiere ich mal den von euch vorgeschlagenen Router aus und wenn ich ähnliche Probleme bekommen sollte, wirds wohl oder übel die Fritzbox werden.


----------

